#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-09-10
<jelkner> Kudos to kjcole and company for a great job a the Takoma Park Folk Festival yesterday!
<jelkner> Everytime I walked by the booth, it was the busiest one I saw.
<jelkner> Our LoCo has established a real presence there, with folks returning year after year to see us.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-09
<adom> Just got approached by Palantir for an opportunity. Got a halfy goin in my pants.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-12
<adom> So I was just looking more into the Ubuntu Global Jam. Is there an event in DC tomorrow? I see one in Ohio and Michigan, but no other ones in US. :/
<adom> reference: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2315/
<marcoceppi> adom: you could start one
<marcoceppi> I'd go
<adom> I feel far from confident enough to host/collaborate one. If someone else were to initiate the event/meeting, I'd join.
<adom> What kind of stuff do you do at one anyway?
<adom> Do we all just hang out and geek out about Ubuntu?
<marcoceppi> adom: typically you pick stuff to jam on, like documentation, translations, patches, support
<marcoceppi> adom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<marcoceppi> adom: there's something for everyone!
<marcoceppi> adom: I work at home, so I don't know of any venues, but we could just tell people to meet us at X bar, restaraunt, shop, cafe, etc
<adom> marcoceppi: That seems like a possibility.
<adom> does anyone have any topics that they think would be good talking points for the meetup?
<adom> There isn't much documentation that I'm psyched to talk about. Just sayin. ;)
<marcoceppi> adom: no so much talk about, but to do. A jam is just a hackathon. Get together (or don't, you can just jam from home) and work on stuff for Ubuntu
<marcoceppi> chat about Ubuntu, stuff like that
<marcoceppi> it's not as formal as presentations, etc
<adom> ahh
<adom> I'm not using Unity, but I might be able to add some wiki documentation on using Ubuntu with gnome+cairo-dock...
 * adom is trying to think of other things he could possibly contribute to Ubuntu...
<adom> open to ideas
<marcoceppi> adom: there's code patches, you can spend some time in #ubuntu on freenode or askubuntu answering questions, you can try translating if you know another language, helping with bugs
<adom> i guess even if there's nothing i can contribute in means of code, patches, etc. it would still be an opportunity to meet other linux geeks like me.
<adom> ChinnoDog: meeting opportunity ^
<ChinnoDog> Huh? What are we doing now?
<adom> thinking about meeting up tomorrow to celebrate Ubuntu Global Jam.
<adom> still debating
<adom> marcoceppi: where-abouts are you located? if we meet up, we might as well make it easy to get to for those involved.
<adom> im down in Woodbridge, but I work in Manassas, so if I come in after work tomorrow, I'd probably drive into DC.
<marcoceppi> adom: I'm in Falls Church, but anything dc metro is fine for me
<adom> I keep forgetting where ChinnoDog lives, but I remember it being West of the city as well.
<ChinnoDog> What do we do at Jam?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: just, ubuntu stuff
<marcoceppi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<ChinnoDog> I live near the Dunn Loring metro station
<marcoceppi> testing, bugs, support, patches, translations, whatever you can
<adom> anyone know the closest metro station to Manassas?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: oh cool, I live at the Mosaic District, where the new Target is
<marcoceppi> adom: Vienna station probably
<ChinnoDog> So, you are half a mile from me? How ironic. haha
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: hah, yeah
<ChinnoDog> I go down there all the time
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: yeah, I'm in the apartments above the Chipotle
<ChinnoDog> adom: Vienna is closes metro station but you can take VRE depending on timing / distance to you.
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: I go to that Chipotle a lot...
<ChinnoDog> And I go to the theater for their free stuff on Sundays sometimes.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: hah, I think I found the next location for a physical ubuntu-us-dc meeting ;)
<ChinnoDog> I was thinking I might watch Breaking Bad there this Sunday instead of getting it on Amazon on Monday.
<ChinnoDog> That Chipotle is kind of small and noisy to be a venue
<adom> marcoceppi: we could meet somewhere near you guys tomorrow? I'm coming from Manassas, so I'd be going right through that area.
<adom> ChinnoDog: good point
<adom> you guys know that area better than me obviously, any ideas on other meeting areas?
<adom> can be small. looks like just us 3, maybe a couple addons possible i guess.
<ChinnoDog> Blackfinn is probably ok when it isn't busy but tomorrow is Friday
<adom> oh, also, i politely request for a place that serves beer.
<adom> really just need a place that we can share a table big enough for a few laptops. would be nice to have a quiet spot to chat.
<ChinnoDog> Lost Dog cafe has good beer selection. Not sure about volume level. I usually don't eat in.
<ChinnoDog> idk if they have any wifi though
<adom> oh yeah, forgot about wifi
<adom> i could do it on my phone, but i downloaded a lot of torrents on it this month and im almost at my limit, which resets on the 15th, TWO DAYS AWAY SO CLOSE
<adom> if we hit the limit, it'd get throttled at near-dialup speeds, which would suck for us.
<marcoceppi> adom: I've got unlimited we can tether with
<ChinnoDog> Yelp says they a have Wifi
<ChinnoDog> I can always walk over there and check
<ChinnoDog> I am trying to remember what other venues there are around the Chipotle. There is that gelato place but I don't recall them having any real seating.
<ChinnoDog> There is Matchbox but that is expensive
<ChinnoDog> There is the Vietnamese place. We could sit outside.
<ChinnoDog> oh. I don't think the Vietnamese place has beer
<ChinnoDog> That is all I have for ideas. There is another place I know of nearby but it isn't metro accessible.
<adom> well, it doesnt necessarily need to be metro accessible; you two live nearby within walking distance it sounds like, and ill be driving.
<adom> i was only considering taking metro if we're meeting inside the city
<adom> and we probably shouldn't do an outside venue. weather could change (like it just did here in Manassas, its pouring right now), and also other small things like places to plug in laptops, screen glare from sun, etc.
<adom> just thinking ahead
<ChinnoDog> idk if any of the mentioned places have outlets.
<adom> which lost dog cafe were you referring to ChinnoDog?
<adom> Dunn Loring? they have locations in north and south arlington as well.
<marcoceppi> Vietnamese place has beer
<adom> im liking the lost dog cafe place, just because they support animal rescues...looking at their site, looks like there's one they're affiliated with
<ChinnoDog> Does Vietnamese place have outlets though?
<marcoceppi> adom: ChinnoDog lost dog sounds good to me
<ChinnoDog> k, lost dog it is.
 * ChinnoDog begins Ubuntu install on new laptop
<ChinnoDog> ok, maybe it will be Mint instead of Ubuntu. hehe
 * adom likes ChinnoDog's style.
<adom> I used Mint for a long time. Just recently I switched to crunchbang for a bit, then decided I still preferred Ubuntu over Debian, so installed Ubuntu 13.04.
<adom> Using cairo-dock rather than Unity. :/
<adom> Mint is great tho
<ChinnoDog> I used cairo-dock for awhile but decided it had too many shortcomings
<ChinnoDog> I am really a Windows user (shhhh) and I just got this laptop. I am installing Mint into a VM.
<ChinnoDog> This is going to be fun. lol
<ChinnoDog> I set up this computer to boot using UEFI but Hyper-V doesn't support UEFI boot
<ChinnoDog> And since I am installing Ubuntu onto an Expresscard SSD it probably isn't visible to the bootloader... if I can even configure it to boot to an MBR
 * ChinnoDog presses his luck
 * marcoceppi is glad his employer let's him use Ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> I have too much Windows stuff I need to do to run Ubuntu as main OS
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: good luck with uefi stuff
<ChinnoDog> I'm trying to perfect the Ubuntu-in-Windows model of computing.
<ChinnoDog> Dual boot would be nice but not absolutely necessary
<marcoceppi> cool
<adom> I wish my employer allowed me to use Linux for work.
<adom> ChinnoDog: I genuinely prefer Linux over Windows for day-to-day use. Its installed on my home desktop. I still think Windows is required for the best gaming experience, but my current desktop isn't anything special, so I can't run new games anyway. Currently playing Minecraft, WoW, and a bunch of Steam games on my ubuntu desktop at home and all run super smooth.
<adom> I hate dual-booting, because you have to reboot the PC just for some important things. I'm not much of a fan of using a VM frequently either. If you want to run Ubuntu in Windows, one way of getting something like that would be to use Cygwin as your terminal in Windows...it lets you use Linux commands and packages in Windows.
<adom> its only a linux command line obviosly, no gui. but it'd be a way to use awesome linux commands in Windows. kind of the best of both worlds.
<adom> ChinnoDog: let me know the shortcomings in cairo-dock you had problems with, i want to see if they're issues for me as well
<ChinnoDog> Dual booting would be nice if I want the performance and resources of booting without Windows, but 99% of the time I would rather have my Windows available to me.
<ChinnoDog> I do not think my plan is going to work
<ChinnoDog> I am going to abandon it before I spend many hours banging my head against my desk
<adom> i remember my ASUS EEE pc netbook would boot Ubuntu off the SD card slot like a charm. Had Ubuntu 10.04 install on a microSD card in the SD card slot, and Windows 7 on the hard drive.
<adom> Loved that EEE pc. The ONLY reason I sold it was because it was JUST too small to use on my lap comfortably. I had to hold my legs together touching if I didn't want it to fall off.
<ChinnoDog> EEE pc was designed to work around storage technology limitations though
<adom> everything else about it was awesome. 8hr battery, 802.11n, etc.
<adom> oh
<adom> had no idea
<adom> i get so angry when i see parents/students buying $1900 Macbooks for freshmen year of college. You can use a $350 netbook instead and you would have NO problems through all of college/university.
<ChinnoDog> There is some irony in the way that Microsoft has locked down Windows 8. It is becoming so difficult and time consuming to do things in the UI that I have decided I am going to start doing everything at the Powershell prompt
<adom> the best part is that those $1900 are just used forFacebook and Frostwire and iTunes.
<ChinnoDog> I intend to do the same in Ubuntu
<adom> ha that is a bit ironic
<adom> and funny
 * adom has yet to use Win8 for more than 10 minutes.
<ChinnoDog> You can't disable UAC in Win8 or Metro apps don't work!
 * ChinnoDog shakes fist at Uncle Bill
<ChinnoDog> Oh sorry. That is a Windows guy joke. I'm sure you get it though.
<adom> I refuse to get it.
<adom> on principle
<ChinnoDog> haha
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-13
<adom> ChinnoDog marcoceppi: so we doing this meetup this evening? I'm going to toss the spare laptop in the car just in case. It's still got Win7 on it, but I'm bringing a 13.04 install disc as well.
<adom> heading in to work now, ttyl
<marcoceppi> adom: Sure, I've got a bunch of install disks as well
<ChinnoDog> It turns out that installation onto btrfs is broken on the Mint KDE 15 installation disk. hmm
<adom> Ok, I'll plan on meeting your guys at the Lost Dog Cafe in Dunn Loring after work. I'm guessing my eta is something like 6:30-7 (assuming traffic is easy because I'm driving towards the city rather than away from it).
<adom> I'll have my blue LeaseWeb polo on (and I'll be the one nerd installing Linux on a laptop)
<ChinnoDog> adom: There is free parking in the parking garage. If you turn into Halstead from Gallows you'll see it on the right before you reach Lost Dog.
<ChinnoDog> Installed Mint KDE 15 onto btrfs compressed with LZO, no swap. Runs pretty fast.
<adom> ChinnoDog: I believe the website said that tonight there is free valet...? marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> adom: I don't know, I'm going to probably walk
<ChinnoDog> Oh. There is that I guess. I walk over there so idk how the valet works. The garage is only a few steps away though, lol.
<marcoceppi> yeah, adom, you'll have no problem parking
<ChinnoDog> Why does the method used to start X change in every release of Aptify/Mint? I can't figure out how to prevent it from starting in Mint 15.
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: What time are you going to LD?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: whenever
<marcoceppi> I've got some work to do on my bike, but I can float that round
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: when were you thinking?
<ChinnoDog> idk. 6 sounds good.
<marcoceppi> yeah, I'll probably roll up around 6
<adom> I'll update you guys when I'm leaving work and heading that way. earliest is 5:30, but i usually end up leaving around 6-6:15.
<adom> hey a coworker is going to join our meetup. he works with me so he knows linux very well. he's not using it on desktop, kind of like you ChinnoDog, he prefers Windows for desktop.
<adom> he's a visiting Dutchy from The Netherlands.
<adom> going to try out Ubuntu on his new Samsung Series 9 ultrabook.
<marcoceppi> adom: anyone's invited
<adom> he's a nice guy. and a heck of a nerd to boot.
<linuxtech> marcoceppi: According to the calendar at http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ you were supposed to be one of the people speaking at 1pm today.  What happened to the Juju Charm School today?
<marcoceppi> linuxtech: I have no idea. I wasn't aware of that at all
<marcoceppi> linuxtech: we do juju charm schools every two weeks now on-air, but they're not in the calendar
<marcoceppi> linuxtech: https://juju.ubuntu.com/events/
<marcoceppi> linuxtech: the next one is next week
<linuxtech> Thanks, I'll add it to my calendar.
<marcoceppi> linuxtech: and you can catch all the previous ones here:
<marcoceppi> https://juju.ubuntu.com/resources/videos/
<marcoceppi> linuxtech: sorry for the confusion! I'll have Jose update the on-air calendar to reflect the actual schedule
<linuxtech> Thanks, one other calendar issue I noticed with another Ubuntu thing is Jonp's weekly thing has it listed at ustream and he doesn't do it there now,
<linuxtech> Jono Bacon @ home is listed at  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ on Wednesdays.
<marcoceppi> linuxtech: yeah, everything should be on ubuntuonair
<adom> heading to Lost Dog
<ChinnoDog> I found a package I need to become mantainer of
<ChinnoDog> maintainer
<ChinnoDog> that doesn't look right either. I can't spell that word.
<ChinnoDog> I guess it is that time
<ChinnoDog> I am wearing jeans and a polo with gray and brown/tan stripes.
<ChinnoDog> Dining room in the back. there is a power outlet.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: on my way
<marcoceppi> I've got a brown shirt on with jeans and computer bag. I'll look for the guy with the laptop
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-14
<adom> Hey yesterday was fun! I'm down for more meetings, just remember I'm the one that has to drive the furthest. :/
<adom> ChinnoDog marcoceppi ^
<ChinnoDog> country boy
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: Have you been to Open Road?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: no, not yet
<ChinnoDog> Crave has plenty of room, free wifi, and outlets. Frozen yogurt place for Ubuntu hour?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: sounds like a good idea to me
<ChinnoDog> They aren't usually too busy during the day. I count 8 tables in here.
<ChinnoDog> What day/time? I want to say Sunday so we don't compete with Sat Ubuntu hour but idk if anyone will want to come out on a Sunday.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-10
<swift110_> hello
<swift110_> lets not all speak at once
<ChinnoDog> adom: Are you attending Ubuntu SDK workshop?
<ChinnoDog> swift110_: oh yea, I am over here. I use a different nick in this channel.
<swift110_> ok cool
<swift110_> ok what is the location
<ChinnoDog> It is in the email thread. Near Dupont.
<swift110> Where is the meeting
<ChinnoDog> swift110: Uber Office near Dupont. It is in the email thread and linked on the wiki page.
<swift110> I guess i cant read :)
<ChinnoDog> It is a long thread.
<swift110> Ok
<swift110> Ill look at it again
<swift110> Ok im not crazy it wasnt long
<swift110_> ij
<swift110_> ok
<swift110_> what time
<ChinnoDog> swift110: see wiki page!
<swift110> There is nothing in the email i received from you telling me anything specific.   Except how to install sdk and dont be late
<swift110> Its not a long thread btw
<ChinnoDog> swift110: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RickSpencer/UbuntuSDKWorkshop
<swift110> Thanks
<swift110> Im running linux mint 17 does that matter
<ChinnoDog> I don't think it matters but I don't really know. If you can install the SDK per the directions I would think that is all you need.
<swift110> Cool
<swift110> http://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2014/09/09/apple-apple-apple/
<swift110_> hello all
<ChinnoDog> Heya
<ChinnoDog> I forgot how much I missed DC
<swift110_> why
<ChinnoDog> Places to go, interesting people.
<swift110_> where you at now
<swift110_> http://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/why-i-feel-that-linux-has-better-security-than-windows-updated-version-2/
<ChinnoDog> In the conference room.
<swift110_> ok
<ChinnoDog> swift110_: Joining us?
<swift110_> npe
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-11
<adom> ChinnoDog: when is this workshop?
 * adom needs to check IRC more frequently...
<ChinnoDog> adom_: Or join the mailing list. It was yesterday.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-12
<adom> ChinnoDog: I already get too much email. :p
<ChinnoDog> That is not a very good argument. Email is just another medium for information delivery. Would anyone say there are so many web sites that they don't want to use it anymore? Or that there are so many TV channels that it isn't worth watching?
<ChinnoDog> adom:
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-14
<swift110> hello all
<ChinnoDog> sup
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-12
<adom> belated "hey" to swift, but seems like a common occurrance...
<adom> I have no room to speak though, as I usually check in once every few days or so...
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-15
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> I need to upgrade my laptop. I'm behind.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-17
<ChinnoDog> Anyone interesting in seeing Snowden on Tuesday at Rave cinema in Centerville? $6 on tuesdays. adom? marcoceppi?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-18
 * ChinnoDog slaps marcoceppi around a bit with a large trout
 * ChinnoDog slaps adom around a bit with a large trout
 * ChinnoDog slaps swift110 around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-11
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-13
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-14
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: Are you alive?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-15
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I am
<ChinnoDog> \o/
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: ATO?
<marcoceppi> hum?
<ChinnoDog> Scroll up
<marcoceppi> Ah, no I'm not
<ChinnoDog> :-(
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-17
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-09-10
<swift110-phone__> Het
<swift110-phone__> Come on to ##forthenerds
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-09-13
<ChinnoDog> swift110-phone__: recruiting again?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-09-09
<ChinnoDog> Hi swift110-phone__
<swift110-phone__> Hey ChinnoDog how r u
<swift110-phone__> You can always catch me at ##forthenerds
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-09-10
<ChinnoDog> swift110-phone__: I don't fit in there.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-09-11
<swift110-phone__> Bro it's been like 2 years all I ask is no profanity and politics and your good
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-09-13
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-09-14
<ChinnoDog> swift110-phone__: I don't fit in because I don't have many common interests with other peeps in there.
